# Mixing syrup in IBC tote



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What size/H.P. is your pump?

Crazy Roland


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

1” bronze gear pump
5 hp Honda motor


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, this will work. I have made syrup many times using this method; need to make sure water is hot, then slowly add dry sugar into tank and let recirculating pump work its magic. Use emmersion heater to get water hots.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info. It seems like it might be tricky to poor sugar into the top of the tank because it is only 6” opening. Do you use a large funnel or something?


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

no funnel needed. pour slowly from the bag into the tank. make sure that water is hot and pump is in circulation mode; then add dry sugar


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Got it! Thanks manddhoney


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AJVXUCK/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1#


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

We mix 10-12 totes of 2-1 each fall. We have a 2” honda water pump, suck out the bottom and discharge into the top 6”. We turn on the hot garden hose and start adding sugar as fast as we can. It naturally funnels into the 6” even with the 2” discharge and garden hose in the top. We add 40 - 20kg bags of sugar, and usually have the sugar added by the time the tote is 85-90% full. Then we continue filling with water and moving the discharge hose around to displace any settled sugar inside. Once there is no more settled sugar in the corners, continue to circulate for another 20-30 min. Whole process takes an hour/tote.


----------



## rsbee (Oct 18, 2016)

BobsBees said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AJVXUCK/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1#


nice i have been looking for exactly that! thanks


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

You don’t need a funnel for a tote, it will be more grief and way slower, if filling totes. But its $20 so it costs little to try.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Sharpdog , where do you get your imersion heaters from? What model is needed to heat water in a tote also. Thanks Robert


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Wouldn't cold water work, but you would just need to mix it longer? If you have the pump doing all the work, it will give you time to drink another glass of sweet tea. My wife has mixed sugar in buckets with cold water and it works. It just takes longer. We are going to buy bulk sugar and mix it in totes this fall.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Sharpdog , where do you get your imersion heaters from? What model is needed to heat water in a tote also. Thanks Robert


We don’t use an immersion heater. We use hot tap water. We add water quite slowly to allow the hot water heater to keep up, but by the time the tote is full of sugar and water the water is only luke warm.

Using cold water with all the mixing in the world will not dissolve enough sugar to reach 2-1. 5-3 at best.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

My wife just mixed up a tote of syrup using 600 pounds of sugar and cold water using this pump. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...emi-trash-pump-6rlag-2lst?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005

It took a couple of hours to get it all mixed up, but she was happy with the process. We were able to do the tote for $600 or so, where if we bought a tote of syrup it would have been $1100-1200

The biggest problem was the sugar had gotten wet and they had to break up the clumps and that made it harder to disolve. Too far away to take the sugar back and get more.


----------

